# Quickest way in



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Anyone have any idea on the quickest way to BMQ? Which trades are processed the quickest? Combat arms?


----------



## beach_bum (7 Aug 2005)

Hmmmm.  Don't you think it would be more important to choose a trade you are suited for and will enjoy, than the one that gets you in the fastest?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Aug 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  Don't you think it would be more important to choose a trade you are suited for and will enjoy, than the one that gets you in the fastest?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.   Don't you think it would be more important to choose a trade you are suited for and will enjoy, than the one that gets you in the fastest?



No.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> No.



Then in that case, you my friend are liable to find yourself a very unhappy camper when you're in a trade you had no initial interest in.


----------



## Pea (7 Aug 2005)

The different trades, are exactly that...different. I would be more focused on picking one that you will make a happy career out of, not what is the quickest way to misery. But of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## vangemeren (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea on the quickest way to BMQ? Which trades are processed the quickest? Combat arms?



Hmm... 

Jump the fence at St. Jean.  :blotto:

Seriously, it took me 2 months and lots of research to decide what MOC I wanted to be. Take everbody else's advice and pick a trade you want.


----------



## Zombie (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea on the quickest way to BMQ? Which trades are processed the quickest? Combat arms?



This information has been posted many times. Here is a link to help you out:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29132/post-241643.html#msg241643


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Well as a little bit of background, I didn't qualify for my first choice (Sig Op) because I didn't have a drivers license, which set me back a couple of months, and currently am stuck in a dead end job so am just trying to figure out the best way to get to basic as soon as possible.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free, i see you're 17 years old. Can I go out on a limb and give you some advice? Im about 2 years older than you, and i can assure you life changes fairly drastically in the period you are approaching. I would suggest dont rush, take your time in choosing an MOC, and ensure its what you want (despite how long it takes). 

You'll be happier with the end result, i guarantee you.


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Well I can honestly say that I am joining to serve, not to be a part of any one MOC. 

I'd be happy doing whatever and have no expectations.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Well I can honestly say that I am joining to serve, not to be a part of any one MOC.
> 
> I'd be happy doing whatever and have no expectations.



Join as a steward.........you're going to love that one ;D


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Hmmm..actually when I went to the recruiting center I was told it was being fazed out..


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Join as a steward.........you're going to love that one ;D



LOL, thats not very nice!!!   BTW, who is the "steward" on the Aurora in the absence of a real one or does the pilot fetch his own brew?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Hmmm..actually when I went to the recruiting center I was told it was being fazed out..



Phased ......phased....phased......

Then by all means...join anything.   When you realize that you hate it........it'll only be 3 years until you can unceremoniously get out.


----------



## Springroll (7 Aug 2005)

To answer your question, my recruiter told me that the combat arms are dying for people right now(looking for over 200)...that may be the way you want to go, provided you have truly thought all of this out.


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Well am still on a mission to find out what "anything" is.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> LOL, thats not very nice!!!   BTW, who is the "steward" on the Aurora in the absence of a real one or does the pilot fetch his own brew?



3 words......Acoustic Sensor Operator ( an officer - air nav)


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Well I can honestly say that I am joining to serve, not to be a part of any one MOC.
> 
> ...



Yes - we all understand that.  The question is in what _capacity_ of service will YOU be happiest?

It's easy to get all patriotic and just want to be an "Army Guy", or "Sailor", or whatever - but when you have to go to work EVERY day, doing a job that you've come to despise - your initial urge "to serve" will NOT sustain you - you think you're stuck in a "dead end" job NOW - wait until you CAN'T legally quit when you want to!  You will become despondent, start to screw up, and become a liability to the CF, rather than the asset you aspire to be.

I understand your disappointment at being refused your initial choice - but I've got to wonder - why would you let something like a driver's license stop you?  If that's all it takes to stop you in your tracks, then any future enemy you may face is going to have an easy time of it.

Get to a driver's academy, take the damned course, pass the bloody exam, and get the license!

Get to it - let us know how you make out.


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> To answer your question, my recruiter told me that the combat arms are dying for people right now(looking for over 200)...that may be the way you want to go, provided you have truly thought all of this out.



Hmmm..."dying for people"..that doesn't sound too appealing..  ;D


----------



## Springroll (7 Aug 2005)

smart a$$!!!

I just realised that myself... ;D


----------



## P-Free (7 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> I understand your disappointment at being refused your initial choice - but I've got to wonder - why would you let something like a driver's license stop you?   If that's all it takes to stop you in your tracks, then any future enemy you may face is going to have an easy time of it.
> 
> Get to a driver's academy, take the damned course, pass the bloody exam, and get the license!
> 
> Get to it - let us know how you make out.



No, there was more to it than that. First I'd have to get my G2, which I can get anytime and then I'd have to wait something like 8 months or a year before I can take the test for the full G license which is the one I needed.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> No, there was more to it than that. First I'd have to get my G2, which I can get anytime and then I'd have to wait something like 8 months or a year before I can take the test for the full G license which is the one I needed.



I'm sorry - I'm in Alberta - what's a "G2"??


----------



## chrisf (8 Aug 2005)

Sorry to jump in with some ignorance, but I'm guessing it's a leaners permit (Graduated lisencing)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Aug 2005)

Ontario drivers license goes as follows..

G1 - Restricted to only able to drive a vehicle with a passenger present with full license (common learners permit)

G2 - next step up, no real restrictions other than no alcohol whatsoever

G - Common license across canada


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Ontario drivers license goes as follows..
> 
> G1 - Restricted to only able to drive a vehicle with a passenger present with full license (common learners permit)
> 
> ...



ShOrtbUs:  Thanks for the info.

P-Free:  Now that I understand, it STILL doesn't look like an insurmountable obstacle to me.  Check the recruiting threads - people are waiting a year and longer to get in - during that time, couldn't you acquire your license??  To be honest, never having served in Recruitin, I'm not sure if they'll continue processing your application if you're only "in process" of acquiring the qualification - perhaps a quick call to the Recruiting Centre may be in order?

Whatever -  you're giving up too easily.  Based on the PMs we've exchanged, as well as the majority of your postings on various threads, I'm convinced you have the drive and determination to be a considerable asset to the CF - don't let some little bump in the road get in your way.

Adapt and overcome - you'll hear that phrase often in your career - but ONLY if you apply it NOW.


----------



## FITSUMO (8 Aug 2005)

As was stated a few times early in the post, do the research, find a job that you think will keep you happy not just for today, but 10-20 years down the road, if you hate going to work, you will not give it your all, and in a team environment, you will be letting yourself and others down( makes going to work even worse).... Get your DL, not really a huge problem.  Listen to those who have" been there done that".

good luck on the DL and on getting in.


----------



## kitrad1 (8 Aug 2005)

P Free

You have received a lot of good advice. Take the time to make a well informed decision. 

If you want in and "will take any occupation". it doesn't really say much in terms of motivation...just desperation. Odds are you won't like the occupation that you select blindly.

 If you don't feel like taking the advice of others, may I ask, "Do you like camping?!"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Aug 2005)

P-Free,

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33351/post-250584;topicseen#msg250584


----------



## P-Free (10 Aug 2005)

Yup, got the memo. 

Ok, after thinking about it for a few days am going to keep with my first (well..second..) choice, Combat Engineer. Just hoping to be selected on the 5th of September.


----------

